# Best Breeder Lilac Guppy female has cotton growth!!!



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys!

Oh man, I'm super bummed right now.... I only have 3 of these Lilac Guppies... they are beautiful. Seriously, comparable to Blue Moscow's, but of course, purple.
And they are massive- huge. (for guppies)

So on my nightly check of all my tanks, I just noticed one of the big females, (btw she dropped 25-30 fry last night!!!!!!!!!!)
Well, she has cotton-y growth around one of her gills & a little below too- onto her belly. Its small..... BUT ITS THERE.

Oh Man, breaks my heart when I have ill fish---- many of you laugh, but I get very attatched to my fish. Especially the very pretty ones, live-bearers... which of course give me all new babies every month.... and my bigger fish. OK, OK, OK, I'm actually attached to ALL my fish. So I HATE this. *sh

I put her into the quarantine tank w/a few other male guppies recovering from frayed fins. Gave half dose of MELAFIX & some salt.
( I know, everyone has mixed feelings on MELAFIX--- mee too!!!) LOL
But I'm in a pinch...........

Suggestions PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PS............... would it have been OK to medicate the tank she was in.... that has LOTS of fry??? How do the fry handle that?
(think I already know the answer, but just want to know for sure!)

*W*W*c/p*


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had cotton before and Melafix completely cured my tank. All melafix is made of is diluted tea tree oil, its pretty natural and can be used to cure skin ailments on most animals, including humans.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Diseases - Guppy Fish - The Best Aquarium Pet
Check first disease(fungas).Methylene blue is safe with fry.Both of the "dye" based meds work well ,but need to added sometimes daily.If you don't see the color in the water it isn't there anymore.
For me MB and malechalite green(with formulin(kordon rid ich plus)) are two meds I always keep on hand and have good luck with.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Sadly she passed.
It's a sad day. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh but on the bright side.... at least she was the only one that had it, THANK GOD.


----------

